# i915kms.ko not loading



## vsityz (Aug 28, 2013)

make.conf

```
X_WINDOW_SYSTEM=xorg
WITH_NEW_XORG=true
WITH_KMS=true
```
xorg-* ports have been rebuilt. After `Xorg -configure` the system is going to reboot.

_There is a p_roblem in loading module i915kms.ko. If `kldload i915kms.ko`_, the_ system is going to reboot.

`pciconf -lvb`

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x01528086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller'
class = display
subclass = VGA
bar [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7800000, size 4194304, enabled
bar [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xe0000000, size 268435456, enabled
bar [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf000, size 64, enabled
```

_The e_rror in /var/log/messages:

```
Aug 28 16:09:26 iskander dbus[1185]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)
Aug 28 16:09:26 iskander dbus[1185]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' (using servicehelper)
Aug 28 16:09:26 iskander dbus[1185]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'
Aug 28 16:09:26 iskander dbus[1185]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit'
Aug 28 16:09:26 iskander console-kit-daemon[1206]: WARNING: kvm_getenvv failed:
```

How to fix this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2013)

vsityz said:
			
		

> make.conf
> 
> ```
> X_WINDOW_SYSTEM=xorg
> ```


I think this still stems from a time when we had both XFree86 and X.Org in the ports tree. I'm sure it can be removed now as XFree86 was removed from ports a long time ago.

On what version of FreeBSD are you trying to get X.Org working?


----------



## vsityz (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh, sorry*.*

`uname -a`:

```
FreeBSD iskander.advancedhosters.com 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0: Tue Aug 27 23:53:04 EEST 2013     root@iskander.advancedhosters.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Kernel  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2013)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40469#HEAD


----------

